# mainboards mit 5.1 audio



## mrepox (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, viele boards lassen sich an den Audioausgängen umstellen auf ausgang statt eingang (5.1/6.1). Ich habe nun aber zum zweiten mal festgestellt das der 5.1 Sound nicht gegeben ist wenn ich zum beim Mediaplayer oder ähnlichem abspielen lasse. Beim Epox und beim ASrock ists mir aufgefallen.
Was kann man tun Mir fehlt dabei immer der Bass und der Raumklang.


----------



## Alex Duschek (14. Juli 2004)

Sinds auch keine MP3's oder WMA's?
Weil die haben nämlich keinen Raumklang


----------

